# Anyone ever thought of converting an oil truck to brine spray truck



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

Anyone ever thought of converting an oil delivery truck to a brine truck for lots 

Would it work ?

Why / why not


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Sounds like it could be a slick setup.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

1olddogtwo said:


> Sounds like it could be a slick setup.


Just think of the rainbows it's first time out. To the OP. Anything can be accomplished, on depends on your pocket book.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Typically water tanker trucks are rather expensive. Not sure about a oil truck. Most just use like a medium duty F-650 etc. with a large poly tank from tractor supply or similar. Then just get your pump and plumbing to build the sprayer, Flatbeds can normally be purchased cheaper than a tanker. JMO


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

i looked into it a few years ago, i found a decent used oil truck for like 35k, it would of cost around 4500 to convert into a spray truck, but my concern was the corrosives of the brine. we make a non corrosive blend in house but we normally only use that one walks because of the increase in price.


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes, We are in the process of building one now for this winter. Picked up a 1992 F800 Turbo Diesel, 3000g tank on back, just did new rear leaf springs in the rear the other night, pulled all old fuel pumps and meters off, was some heavy dirty ****, but she is coming a long, hope to get inspection sticker and tags next week, then degrease, steam powerwash her out, build pump and boom system. I will post some pics when I get them off my phone.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

This is what we are working on now. Changing the transmission fluid currently. We will end up putting a 10' DXT and a 750g liquid system on it. I got it for 5k at an auction!


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice looking Truck Bronc

Can't wait to see it completed.

We used the old GMC 7000 and made its money back last year(with what little winter we had here in MD) but its an old farm truck so its great for local work and we put a 9.5' Western on it last year to plow. This new Beast truck will allow us to run farther out with twice the product and pre-treat whatever we need in the same run as far as larger accounts. Lets just hope for come colder temps this year in MD lowblue:, because we are now broke


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Here she is now...


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

nice! you dont worry about the corrosiveness of the brine on that stainless tank?


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

14 gallons of tranny fluid later, time to get test it out!


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

i would think an old milk hauler would work too


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Broncslefty7 said:


> nice! you dont worry about the corrosiveness of the brine on that stainless tank?


Not to worried about it, will be flushing it out when not in use. We are degreasing it and Power washing the inside next week. We are hoping that the pores of the aluminum are sealed with Fuel Oil anyways, so might even act as a barrier for a while before the Brine does anything to the metal. We shall see at the end of the season. I am working on some larger Commercial Contracts right now with a couple local Landscapers, so once we hopefully pick up the new business for pre-treating for them, we will be able to fill the truck up off the Brine maker, add whatever we want according to what type of storm we are getting and temps and run her until she is empty, start making our $$ back. This was going to be a county truck originally, but after seeing what all they want Insurance wise/added equipment needed in there specs and having someone else drive the rig, we decided to bag that idea this season and pick up more commercial work and see how we do.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

just a heads up.... i bought some used totes that had diesel in them, the chlorides burned off any remaining diesel in the "pores" and when we sprayed it froze immediately. make sure that thing is spotless or your brine will be used up trying to kill what ever contaminants are in the tank. Chlorides are Chlorides and they will try to eat anything that isnt plastic.


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Broncslefty7 said:


> just a heads up.... i bought some used totes that had diesel in them, the chlorides burned off any remaining diesel in the "pores" and when we sprayed it froze immediately. make sure that thing is spotless or your brine will be used up trying to kill what ever contaminants are in the tank. Chlorides are Chlorides and they will try to eat anything that isnt plastic.


I hear that man. We will make sure its good to go and keep an eye out for any corrosion during the season. It will most likely have IBG in it or some form of ingredient in it this season that helps neutralize the corrosion in the brine as well. We almost never run just straight brine for pre-treating.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

IBG will do more damage to stainless than straight brine. IBG is super Acidic with PH's between 4.2 and 5.0 according to their own MSDS sheets. in the pool bis we use Acid to remove metal stains and it burns rite through them, its a catch-22 hopefully the rinsing after every storm will help. i found that if you mix like 5% IBG into straight brine, it brings the PH to around 8.4 which is still corrsive, so some PH down after that will bring it to around 7.4, which is completely Neutral. the same PH as a Tear from your eye.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

They biggest draw back will be the weight of water/brine. oil is only 6lb per gallon water 8.33 plus calcium or what ever you add to the water. So if you fill it full you should be WAY OVER WEIGHT.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

The brine we are making weighs in at 11.4 lbs per gallon.


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

fireside said:


> They biggest draw back will be the weight of water/brine. oil is only 6lb per gallon water 8.33 plus calcium or what ever you add to the water. So if you fill it full you should be WAY OVER WEIGHT.


Yea we know, if we were doing County work, we would fill/top it off at there yard and be unloading it within minutes on the Highway(they don't care), but with us not going after that Bid this season we are going to be using it on local lots within 20 min from our shop and prob not filling it up over 2500-2700gal. The truck is rated at 35kvw, so we should be ok at that rate.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

If you do the math that tank can run at 1500 gallons max oil vs brine is double the weight! Single axle fire Dept tankers hauling water only its 2100 gallon of water! Look at it this way 3000 gallons of brine is 33,000 vs 18,000 of water


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Ct fit runs 1100 gallons tank on thier trucks to pretreat


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

I'll be running a 750 on my 4300


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

I hear you guys on the weight and we will put 2000 in it and see how she rides. We just replaced old rear leaf springs with new HD springs. Last season we ran a 1986 GMC 7000 farm truck 26,500 gvw with 1200g tank on back to all of our accounts and got the job done, but needed more capacity and motor to handle load a bit easier. We keep multiple 1000g tanks on some of our accounts so truck is rarely loaded up when headed to pre treat, we will just now have the ability to put a bit more in so less Fill ups when going to and from accounts with a motor more suited for heavy loads. Our accounts are close to each other and we drive slow when hauling liquids. We know multiple people in our area that are running the exact same similar trucks with 2800 gallons of pool water all summer long a lot farther then we will be doing anything . Our accounts and trucks are never really on any major highways , mostly back roads around our area.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Yup and we all complain about the DMV truck squads and inspections! We all run a little over weight but that's just plain and simple stupid


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

the EPA is going to be all over your ass "whose that crazy guy spraying oil everywhere!!!!" they are bound to have an environmental heart attack over it and freak the F*** out. Haha.


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Well then just call us crazy and stupid :hammerhead: I will take your constructive criticism and see how it goes when we load the truck with water to head to our shop to start making Brine. Thanks


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

hey its an awesome idea if it works. i thought about it last year but i figured that tank would be Swiss cheese after the first year.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

truly an oil truck is not what you really want as a brine truck. You need to find a single axle fire Dept tanker. They are all stainless steel or poly tanks. They are all baffled so limited water movement in the tank. The best thing is they are very low mileage very well maintained with records and best of all they sell for 5k to 8k


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

True that. My buddy is part of Berlin FD. He said the same exact thing


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

When I'm ready to build my spray unit. I have a 300 gallon poly tank off brush truck skid unit. Best is it was free


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

I also have an extra one if u need one. Lmk


----------

